# Building an Adjustable Campfire Grill



## potatoc (Mar 16, 2008)

Camping season is only weeks away. I want to weld up a adjustable campfire grill(pretty much a grate on a stick over the fire)

Here is what one looks like: http://www.adjustagrill.com/front.jpg

Nothing like cooking over a large bed of campfire coals.  Anyone every built one, own one, pros, cons, tips, etc....???? Thanks for any info.....


----------



## kookie (Mar 16, 2008)

I agree nothing like cooking over an open camp fire..........I have seen grates like that, they are nice. I have also seen ones with legs that fold down, kinda like a breakfast tray.......... Best of luck with your project........


----------



## bb53chevpro (Mar 16, 2008)

Great idea. The only con that I could fore see would be you would have to take a hammer with and pound the main post into the ground. Some areas the ground may be sandy and may not hold.
 Maybe, make it with 4 posts (to sit on the ground) with a large enough spread to go around a firepit.
 But just a thought.
Andy.


----------



## potatoc (Mar 16, 2008)

Have always used a campfire tripod with a 22" round grate that you can adjust the height on.  Takes up to much room.  That's why I want to know about: http://www.adjustagrill.com/front.jpg   Seems real portable!!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Mar 16, 2008)

how about this, make it just the pic shows, just add 2 removeable posts (the three posts would create a triangle) just in case of sandy conditions. I wouldn't want to see any loose there great q into the dirt or fire.
Just a thought.
Andy.


----------



## smokebuzz (Mar 16, 2008)

I bilt 1 simmilar years ago, they work great. i made a sleeve with a cap/slug welded on 1 end to keep from swelling the rod end


----------



## garyt (Mar 16, 2008)

Google Unique cooking systems, A buddy of mine was always telling me how great his was so I got him to lend it to me so I copied it, It is great.  Have had it for about 5 years now and love it. Fully adjustable for infinite height no Fasteners to adjust. Gravity keeps it locked for you and the best part is you can sit in a lawn chair, have a beer and use your foot to push on the side of it and bring the  food to you for turning with out even getting up.


----------



## magnum (Mar 16, 2008)

Potato,
My cousin has something similar but I think his has a double tube so that you can adjust the height and rotate the grill from over the fire. I have used it and the rotating feature is real handy. I like the basic design though.


----------



## smok'n steve (Mar 16, 2008)

You got me thinking----How about a reverse flow campfire smoker.   Think people would buy em? 

 Only problem is all the crap(trash & plastic) people in there fire pits


----------



## camp_cookie (Mar 16, 2008)

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/te...questid=120530

http://www.campfirestands.com/


----------



## nh3b's (Mar 16, 2008)

I dont think people would buy em Steve. A lot people campin' are more concerned with beer flow. Or maybey the "naturalist" who doesent eat meat. From what Ive seen anyway


----------



## potatoc (Mar 17, 2008)

Also.......  Once built, what does one put on the metal to keep it from rusting and not contaminating food???????????  Thanks


----------



## smok'n steve (Mar 17, 2008)

oil oil oil oil?


----------



## potatoc (Mar 17, 2008)

Vegtable Oil?  After each cook?  I plan on welding my own one up out of 5/16" round stock and want to seal it up for the food.


----------



## walking dude (Mar 17, 2008)

oil........lard..........or Pam..........all three werk great


----------



## smok'n steve (Mar 17, 2008)

This is a first because the parts will be out in the elements, but i would season all the parts several times in an oven or a large smoker if they are too big for the oven, then put them away in a dry place after each use.  Probably keeping them oiled as necessary and re-seasoning after each camping season is over.

I use canola because thats what I deep fry with, but I am sure others will have suggestions on seasoning oils:-)

Sounds like a fun project, I might even make one myself, post you pics!!!


----------



## goat (Mar 17, 2008)

How about this:  http://www.cowboycampfiregrills.com/start.htm


----------

